# Summer Golf!



## DeanT (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello there!

I'm pretty new on here and pretty new to Dubai too. Just started taking up golf as a social activity (mainly to get me out of the office!) anybody interested in playing sometime? I know it's hot, but with the cheaper summer rates and those Entertainer vouchers, there are some pretty good deals around!


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

DeanT said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I'm pretty new on here and pretty new to Dubai too. Just started taking up golf as a social activity (mainly to get me out of the office!) anybody interested in playing sometime? I know it's hot, but with the cheaper summer rates and those Entertainer vouchers, there are some pretty good deals around!


Hi Dean,

I have only been here a few months, but haven't played in about 9 months. Would be happy to join you for a game sometime. I can even be available on a weekday if you can?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## AndySueGeorgina (Jul 19, 2012)

Peterf said:


> Hi Dean,
> 
> I have only been here a few months, but haven't played in about 9 months. Would be happy to join you for a game sometime. I can even be available on a weekday if you can?
> 
> ...


I up for a game too, been here 6 weeks played once at the SGSC first time ive played golf out of the UK , loved it, jsut need to get the bats out here

Andy


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

AndySueGeorgina said:


> I up for a game too, been here 6 weeks played once at the SGSC first time ive played golf out of the UK , loved it, jsut need to get the bats out here
> 
> Andy


Great. And I see from some of your other posts, you'll be up for an after-match pint too )

Peter


----------



## DebbieT11 (Jul 26, 2012)

I was *so* glad to see this thread - my husband is a golfer, and wondered if anyone would be playing in the heat once he gets there. This will be great news for him! Now to find a hard-side case to ship the club inside.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

DebbieT11 said:


> I was *so* glad to see this thread - my husband is a golfer, and wondered if anyone would be playing in the heat once he gets there. This will be great news for him! Now to find a hard-side case to ship the club inside.


Hi Debbie,

Have a look on eBay or similar. I bought one there a few years ago when I moved to Australia, then sold it again (again on eBay) for the same price when I got there. It really doesn't have to be new, & only has to protect the clubs for one trip. 
Good luck. 

Peter


----------



## DebbieT11 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, Peter. I'd checked the local sporting-goods resale shops, message boards and classified sites, but will give ebay a try.


----------



## fonda (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd be interested too, home around 3pm on weekdays for Ramadan. I'd be up for floodlit golf at emirates in the evening either as the temperature are a bit more bearable.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd be up for 9 holes or the Emirates par 3 course.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> I'd be up for 9 holes or the Emirates par 3 course.


There is a par 3 course here? Would love to play it, great for the short game.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm up for 9 at emirates too.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Peterf said:


> There is a par 3 course here? Would love to play it, great for the short game.


Yep, part of the academy at the Emirates Golf Club.

I don't think I could manage a full 18 hole round in this heat.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Played the Faldo course yesterday,was only 45 degrees when we started so it wasn't too bad lol! 300dhs for 18 on that course is a pretty good deal considering tha t the Majilis course is closed fir repairs.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Played the Faldo course yesterday... for 18 on that course...


I also played Faldo last Fri & Sat afternoon, the weather was actually very nice relatively considering this time of year.

250 for 18 during the day. 350 for 18 after 5PM (lights on ~7PM thus the extra charge). If you are member's guest, then take 10% off the mentioned prices.

Very early morning (i.e. t-off before 7AM) for 9 holes before work is very nice and coolest...


----------



## Chadward (Jul 10, 2012)

I am moving to Dubai on Wednesday and will be up for a game once I am settled, athough my golf sticks wont arrive for a few weeks..... which will be a perfect excuse if I have a rubbish round.


----------



## AndySueGeorgina (Jul 19, 2012)

Peter, dont the two come hand in hand, nearly got a Golf Society going here, good thread Dean


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

AndySueGeorgina said:


> Peter, dont the two come hand in hand, nearly got a Golf Society going here, good thread Dean


I sure hope so


----------

